# Electric Cars + Solar Power = Great Deal



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Solar panel investment produces not only clean electricity but inflation-proof 'fuel' for the next 40 years.

More...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Some good numbers here.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

For the diy'ers , the numbers get even better . I saw mono cell panels for $.75 / watt , 10 panel min., $.50/watt for a pallet (# in pallet?) . So with a group buy and some DIY scrounging / work = < $1000.00 total, wow!


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Pure BS post. Panel cost are dropping is true, but far from good news.

They are dropping because the industry is failing, and manufactures are liquidating stock before they go bankrupt and cash out on government money. Solar is a dieing market destined to fail.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

show your numbers .


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Aero, where'd you see those?

A year ago panels were getting under $1/watt, but those are no longer available. Not because it's a dying market, but because those were 6% panels and now ~18% panels are around $1.40.

Solar companies are going belly up because they saw panels selling at $4/watt a few years ago and said, hey, we can copy that and sell it for $2 a watt. By the time they get production ready, those same panels are selling for $1/watt and the business model fails. The failure here is people believing the FUD that solar is a dying industry. It's not. It's nearly as dynamic as the PC world, with prices trending down and efficiencies increasing.

Also, in the case of Solyndra, the regulatory inspectors said they will run out of money in X month, and they were dead on. You can only stick so much govt money in your pocket every month before it runs out.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I did a google search . I'll see if I can find them .http://www.sunelec.com


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

these are laminates no j-boxes , no frames for off grid only . $1.34/watt for framed units, with j-boxes


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

aeroscott said:


> these are laminates no j-boxes , no frames for off grid only . $1.34/watt for framed units, with j-boxes


Completely worthless.


----------

